# Ludwigia Red for pickup



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

For anyone wants this nice red red plant pm me. I got a shoe box full of this stuff. Im at south arlington. This is free no intention of shipping.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

That is sure pretty. What species is it?


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Sory im not sure what it is..I got this as a Rare plant
Some one here in APC is selling it for $7 a stem. Its under FS rare/uncomon plant


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

do you know what type of lighting it will need? high light and c02?


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm also interested in it's requirements. I'd like to add some red to my tank too. 
Thanks!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

If you see this thread you will notice that Cavan says the plant that is being sold as Ludwigia sp "red" is a deep red *Ludwigia palustris*. IF this is that plant that is what it is. 

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/80634-fs-rare-uncommon-plants.html


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks Drinda thats the one... I grow them on my 20g tank with 3 wpg light. I used EI dosing solution. My tap water is a little hard. Temp at 80 all the time. I bought those couple months ago 2 stem for $15 shipped now i have a shoe box full of it. They are nice in the tank. I just had to trim it down coz my staurogyne repens are melting coz of no direct light.


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

I like it...
I'll be in South Arlington on saturday around I-20 and Green Oaks.
If you don't mind, Pm me your number or whatever and we can arrange a time if you are available then. 
I'd really love to get some of this if you don't mind and are just giving it away. 

Thanks!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

it only needs medium light, i would like to try some.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=121


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

wwh2694 said:


> Sory im not sure what it is..I got this as a Rare plant
> Some one here in APC is selling it for $7 a stem. Its under FS rare/uncomon plant


Texas has a native species that is very similar looking: Ludwigia peploides (Water Primrose). You can find it in our local ponds in this area around during summer time. It has a very pretty yellow flower.





































Images from aquaplant.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks digital god but thats not the same plant i got. Looks different too. This plant never turn green its always red even when it reach the top of the water its always dark red on my tank.


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

Would you like to trade with Hairgrass ^^


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

Dang!!! What kind of setup you got going to grow grass like that? That looks awesome!


----------



## sassynurse2 (Sep 24, 2011)

I would LOve some I amclose by here in South Arlington area


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Sassynurse2 sure its free. PM sent.


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

thank you RandallW201 e-coComplete, 4*15watt t8, Jobes fertilizer spikers, and DIY CO2 ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

wwh2694 can I have some Ludwigia too I live in 76014 close you here ^^


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Tae.. sure theres 2 people comming today to pickup up some. Email sent to u.


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

thank you very much


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

I will be throwing the rest tommorow. Thanks for picking them up i just dont want to waste a nice plant.


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

wwh2694, Thanks for the plants. I only took a few stuff out of it as I didn't know if anyone else was coming. 

Randall


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Your welcome randall sory i wasnt home. Next time ill bring some other plants in the next meeting.


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

It's all good. Hopefully I'll have some cuttings by then too so that I can give done stuff back.


----------

